
MacYenta.com allows you to discover the indie developer next door - terpua
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/06/17/macyenta-com-allows-you-to-discover-the-indie-developer-next-doo/
======
watmough
Cool, that's a really neat little site. I posted up my details.

It's slick and doesn't try to do too much. It does seem like it could use a
noticeboard, and maybe a place to deposit code ... hmmm, starting to sound
like SourceForge.

------
bprater
And Yenta sounds Jewish. What does the word mean?

~~~
terpua
<http://www.macyenta.com/about>

